# Tomato and cheese casserole-rec.



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2006)

_If you're lucky enough to have your own tomatoes, this is so tasty with just about any type of grilled meat. My family loves it with beef, steaks,flank steak, chuck roast. emmm_
_Serves 6_
_4-med onions, sliced thin_
_3-TAB butter_
_5-6 large tomatoes thickly sliced_
_1-c. grated cheddar cheese_
_1/2-c. grated monterey jack_
_1-c-bread crumbs_
_salt and pepper to taste_
_1-tea. paprika_
_2-eggs-beaten_
_1-c. sour cream or creme fraiche_
_in skillet saute the onions in butter, but don't brown them. Grease a  deep 2 qt. casserole and put in a layer of tomatoes on the bottom. Sprinkle with some cheese then bread crumbs, onions, salt and pepper and paprika. Repeat layering til you've used all ingredients. Just be sure to end with the cheese  In small bowl beat the eggs and sour cream til smooth, pour over casserole and then sprinkle on a little more salt and paprika to add some color. Cover and bake at a preheated 375f oven for about 30 min. uncover and bake 15 min longer so it will puff and get golden._
_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## pdswife (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh I can't wait to try this.  The first little tomatoes are just now popping out on all of Paul's plants.   We'll have a million before the summer is over.

Thank you!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Oh I can't wait to try this. The first little tomatoes are just now popping out on all of Paul's plants. We'll have a million before the summer is over.
> 
> Thank you!!


You're welcome Pds,
I just came in with about 8 good sized tomatoes from the garden, so I most likely will be making this one night this week. I also want to just slice someand try them with a balckberry balsamic vinegar my daughter gave me yesterday..It tastes great all alone, so imagine it on ripe tomatoes  
kadesma


----------



## Corinne (Jul 18, 2006)

Directly into the recipe software with this one! A lot of the time I have tomatoes that need to be used or they will go bad. This recipe will take care of that little problem! Thank you!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Directly into the recipe software with this one! A lot of the time I have tomatoes that need to be used or they will go bad. This recipe will take care of that little problem! Thank you!


Glad you can use it Corinne, 
I wait for summer so I can have good ripe tomatoes, so I hunt for recipes to use thm. This one is a favorite.

kadesma


----------



## marajo (Sep 19, 2006)

I made this wonderful recipe for Saturday dinner w/ friends. Everyone loved it!! It is a keeper for sure.  thanks for posting it.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2006)

marajo said:
			
		

> I made this wonderful recipe for Saturday dinner w/ friends. Everyone loved it!! It is a keeper for sure. thanks for posting it.


_Thank you Marajo,_
_I'm glad you enjoyed the casserole.It's nice of you to let me know..._

_kadesma _


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 19, 2006)

This looks great, I will try it next time I have a lot of tomatoes thanks.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Just brought in 8 lg tomatoes so will make this dish this week. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like a winning recipe to impress using all the staple ingredients I would keep in the fridge all the time!!  I would like to experiment with different types of cheeses too... oh CJ, this recipe makes me hungry just looking at it!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2006)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> This looks great, I will try it next time I have a lot of tomatoes thanks.


Hi Mrsmac,
hope you get a chance to try this one, even the little ones like it. 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Just brought in 8 lg tomatoes so will make this dish this week. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome thumpershere,
I hope you enjoy it too.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a winning recipe to impress using all the staple ingredients I would keep in the fridge all the time!! I would like to experiment with different types of cheeses too... oh CJ, this recipe makes me hungry just looking at it!!


It's an easy one urmaniac,And it's nice because as you say, most of the ingredients are right at hand.
I made it with a pepper jack cheese, and it was good, although the cheese is to hot for the kids. Next time I plan to try a pilota cheese I just found at the grocery..Don't know quite how to describe it, but it's smooth in the mouth at first then the flavor kind of bursts through as you chew. It's not strong, but rather an in between mellow..Very good.

kadesma


----------



## Sandyj (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Kadesma! I really like the look of this recipe....I am going to try it out tonight as a side dish to go with either some lamb chops or pork chops. I love your recipes!


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 19, 2006)

That looks great!! Thank you for the recipe.  I have alot to tomotoes to use up this week.  I'll try that tommorrow.  Have you ever made it with canned tomatoes in the winter?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2006)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> Hi Kadesma! I really like the look of this recipe....I am going to try it out tonight as a side dish to go with either some lamb chops or pork chops. I love your recipes!


Hi Sandy,
great, hope you like it. It's a favorite here. It's nice to be able to post a recipe that others enjoy and like. Thanks for letting me know.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> That looks great!! Thank you for the recipe. I have alot to tomotoes to use up this week. I'll try that tommorrow. Have you ever made it with canned tomatoes in the winter?


Thanks Carole,
I've never made it with canned tomatoes, but I have used the roma or pear shaped tomatoes during the winter...I like the romas for this recipe they get so sweet, and flavorful, when roasted or cooked..
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2006)

This looks delicious!  Thanks.


----------



## Sandyj (Sep 19, 2006)

Quick question about the breadcrumbs in this recipe - should they be made from fresh bread, or stale (I have two half loaves of leftover garlic bread from Sunday which I could put in the blender or grate) or, store bought - I have some with Italian seasoning? This may seem like a silly question to you, but I've noticed quite a difference in how they taste depending on how they started out in the recipe......BTW home computer fried - haven't been able to come to DC in the evenings and on week-ends.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tomato and Cheese Casserole*

Thank you for much for the receipe - I will print it out and put it in my large notebook.

It sounds delicious.  Thanks again.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## kadesma (Sep 20, 2006)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> Quick question about the breadcrumbs in this recipe - should they be made from fresh bread, or stale (I have two half loaves of leftover garlic bread from Sunday which I could put in the blender or grate) or, store bought - I have some with Italian seasoning? This may seem like a silly question to you, but I've noticed quite a difference in how they taste depending on how they started out in the recipe......BTW home computer fried - haven't been able to come to DC in the evenings and on week-ends.


Sorry I'm late getting back to you, had doctor's appointment and then birthday shopping for Cade...
I have used both the store bought and fresh bread crumbs and I really prefer using fresh to the store bought. Just like the texture better.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Sep 20, 2006)

quote=Andy M.]This looks delicious! Thanks.[/quote]
Thanks Andy 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Sep 20, 2006)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> Thank you for much for the receipe - I will print it out and put it in my large notebook.
> 
> It sounds delicious. Thanks again.
> 
> Jill and Jolie


Thank you Jill you're very welcome.

kadesma


----------



## Anne (Sep 20, 2006)

*Kadesma, how did you know I have tomatoes to use up?  This casserole sounds delicious.  I'll be making it this week.   Thanks so much for the recipe!*
** 
*Anne*


----------



## kadesma (Sep 20, 2006)

Anne said:
			
		

> *Kadesma, how did you know I have tomatoes to use up? This casserole sounds delicious. I'll be making it this week. Thanks so much for the recipe!*
> 
> *Anne*


Hi Anne,
I was peeking   Thank you and I hope you enjoy the recipe. We love it and you can change the cheese around if you like. I'm planning to use a cheese I found the other day and see how it tastes.
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 9, 2006)

CJ, I made this a couple of days ago and it was such a smashing hit!!  It was soooo delicious, I adjusted the amounts for 4 people so we can have the leftover for lunch the next day, well I ended up eating them all!! 
I used Toma and Fontina for the cheese, they melted beautifully over the tomatoes!!  Next time I would like to add a little taleggio for a bit of tangy flavour, also think smoked provola would give a nice twist too... this will certainly become our semi regular menu, so I will have plenty of occasions for exteriment...

Grazie CJ... you are just too good!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 9, 2006)

Cant wait to try it.Believe it or not Im still getting tomatoes in my green house with a little heater.They even are still flowering and making fruit.And its cold out here.Supposed to snow tonight.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> CJ, I made this a couple of days ago and it was such a smashing hit!! It was soooo delicious, I adjusted the amounts for 4 people so we can have the leftover for lunch the next day, well I ended up eating them all!!
> I used Toma and Fontina for the cheese, they melted beautifully over the tomatoes!! Next time I would like to add a little taleggio for a bit of tangy flavour, also think smoked provola would give a nice twist too... this will certainly become our semi regular menu, so I will have plenty of occasions for exteriment...
> 
> Grazie CJ... you are just too good!!


Licia,
Glad you tried the recipe. Now I'll try it again using some different cheeses..I have a few tomatoes left, then I suppose I'll have to make do with Roma's from the grocery store. Should be okay though Roma's are so good when roasted or cooked 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Cant wait to try it.Believe it or not Im still getting tomatoes in my green house with a little heater.They even are still flowering and making fruit.And its cold out here.Supposed to snow tonight.


We really like this recipe and I hope you will too. I've got a few tomatoes left that I picked and brought in before it rained the other day. What are left out there are not going to make it,unless I get myself busy and go pick the rest...Chances are I have some mildew now so we shall see.
kadesma


----------

